#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-28
<pbjarting> sweden laptop dual boot win/ubu. which and whre  tu buy ?
<pbjarting> noone home ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-29
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos- 
<tsimonq2> huh, I guess this place isn't that active when Canonical is gone
<Kilos-> o/ tsimonq2 this is normally a quiet channel
<Kilos-> only gets busy when there is work to be done
<tsimonq2> Kilos-: seriously? I have had really long discussions on here! :D
<Kilos-> yes but not often
<Kilos-> and people are from all the timezones so not often you get whole groups chatting
<Kilos-> hi elacheche 
 * svij waves to Kilos- and tsimonq2
<Kilos-> hows the date eater today
<Kilos-> hi svij 
<tsimonq2> o/ svij 
<Kilos-> tsimonq2 where are you located?
<tsimonq2> Kilos-: I am the leader for the US Wisconsin LoCo
<Kilos-> aha 
<Kilos-> so its around lunchtime there
<Kilos-> give or take a couple of hours
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> and I gotta go move some stuff then shovel
<tsimonq2> so bye for now
<Kilos-> cheers
<grantc> HI FRIENDS,  REALLY GOT GREAT RESULTS WITH KUBUNTU FOR SOME TIME. BUT ALL OF A SUDDEN MY COMPUTER NOT ONLY HAS STOPPED ASKING TO INSTALL UPDATES, BUT IT WILL NOT LET ME UPDATE ANYTHING. I TRIED TO GET A NEWER VERSION OF MOZILLA FIREFOX, NO JOY. THEN TRIED TO GET A NEWER VERSION OF ADOBE FLASH, BUT AGAIN, NO LUCK.  COULD I HAVE ACCIDENTALLY TURNED SOMETHING OFF WHEN TRYING TO LEARN THE SYSTEM????   HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD THE SAME 
<wxl> holy caps grantc i feel like you're shouting at us :) what version of kubuntu do you have?
<grantc> 14.04  64 bit
<wxl> grantc: by what method did you try to install firefox?
<grantc> went to install site offered by message saying, "looks like you're using an old version of firefox".
<wxl> grantc: have you tried using muon or apt-get to update firefox?
<wxl> !info firefox trusty
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 43.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 43530 kB, installed size 98549 kB
<wxl> that's the current available for your version ^
<grantc> i did use some commands, let me look in my notes.
<wxl> !info firefox xenial
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 42.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 43117 kB, installed size 103047 kB
<wxl> uh that's weird
<wxl> !info firefox wily
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 43.0+build1-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 45573 kB, installed size 106365 kB
<wxl> 43.0 is consistent with current stable firefox
<grantc> seems like i can not use any commands at all.  this has not happened before.  that's why i wonder if something is turned off.
<wxl> so should just work
<wxl> what commands are you trying to use?
<tsimonq2> and what are the outputs?
<grantc> give me a second to look that up for you.
<grantc> thanks so much
<wxl> np that's what we're here for
<genii> There's more support going on in here than #kubuntu today ;)
<grantc> the computer says that i did successfully download.  but then it will not install it.
<grantc> when i go to view downloads, it's all there.  however, it will not install.
<tsimonq2> grantc: can you give us exact terminal logs?
<tsimonq2> grantc: or rather exact outputs
<genii> So you are downloading these things from your browser, instead of using apt or muon?
<grantc> i'm not real literate about that.  where do i go to find that info.
<tsimonq2> grantc: remember those commands you ran? run them again, go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste the output in, click submit, and give us the link
<tsimonq2> as well as the commands you ran
<wxl> or
<wxl> if it's more helpful
<wxl> in terminal, do:
<wxl> sudo apt-get update
<wxl> and tell us if you get any errors
<tsimonq2> either one :)
<grantc> for example, when trying to get adobe flash.  i went to their site and successfully downloaded it but it did not install.  when i used the command line, this is what i typed:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer.         but no luck.
<tsimonq2> grantc: did you include the period at the end of flashplugin-installer ?
<wxl> grantc: adobe's kind of dropped linux support of flash.
<genii> You need the restircted repositories enabled, and also to update the lists
<genii> restricted, rather
<wxl> might have better luck with pepper flash
 * tsimonq2 backs off, so too many people aren't helping him at the same time
<genii> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot5> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.559ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wxl> actually he means
<genii> Oh, multiverse, rather
<grantc> i did not put a period at the end of flashplugin-installer           that might be the problem.
<wxl> !info flashplugin-installer trusty
<ubot5> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.559ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wxl> so you'd need to `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer`
<wxl> if it says that's the latest version, that's it
<grantc> i did learn how to trick the system into playing the video anyways but clicking allow and then to remember.  however, does this leave my computer vulnerable to some kind of hack i wonder?
<wxl> otherwise, there's pepper:
<wxl> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree trusty
<ubot5> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<grantc> i will try pepper
 * tsimonq2 read nonfree in RMS' voice
<genii> tsimonq2: LOL
<grantc> but i still worry why my compter is no longer asking to install updates.  
<grantc> have you ever encountered a situation where the computer just stops asking to install updates of anykind??
<wxl> grantc: yes, if there are none
<wxl> grantc: of it something gets configured to not offer them
<grantc> but it's been weeks.  i'll try to look into the configuration.  but how could i start?
<wxl> might be an internet issue
<wxl> or a problem with a mirror
<wxl> i'd suggest starting by manually running `sudo apt-get update`
<tsimonq2> grantc: if you are seriously concerned about updating computer and you want to right now, pop open a terminal and paste in: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<grantc> thank you, i will try that and get back.
<wxl> you might always want to check the logs in /var/log like dpkg.log and apt/history.log
<grantc> that's a great idea
<wxl> grantc: the configuration for apt is in /etc/apt, so you can hunt around there
<wxl> but you'll have lots of reading to do before even being able to really understand it well
<tsimonq2> +1
<grantc> i'm going to copy these notes and try it out.  i can't expect you to wait on me cause it'll take some time.  thank you so much for the great advice.
<wxl> we
<wxl> re usually hiding here :)
<grantc> it's nice to know you're out there.  this is my first visit here.
<tsimonq2> grantc: and if there isn't a fast response here, #kubuntu is always a good place too :)
<grantc> that's good to know, i'm impressed.
<tsimonq2> grantc: well good luck :)
<grantc> thanks again, have a great night.
<wxl> u2 grantc 
 * tsimonq2 gasps
<tsimonq2> wxl: u2be ! LOL
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-30
<Kilos> morning nhaines svij and all other peeps
<elacheche> Hey! How are you Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty elacheche and you?
<elacheche> Tired :(
<Kilos> not too bad ty
<Kilos> sleep would be good though
<elacheche> yeah x)
<tsimonq2> o/ elacheche and Kilos 
<elacheche> Hey tsimonq2 :)
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> how are you?
<elacheche> Good tsimonq2 :) You?
<pbjarting> Hi question. Laptop dual boot win/ubu brand and seller in sveden ?
<tsimonq2> good :D
<pbjarting> New laptops do not work since Win 8 also Bios problems
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> pbjarting must you have windows as well
<Kilos> https://system76.com/
<tsimonq2> ^^^
<pbjarting> all new laptops are preinstalled with Win. Win is now blocking Bios. Do not want to go for Mac yet.
<Kilos> or find a second hand win7 laptop and install ibintu on it
<Kilos> if you are clued up there are ways of fixing the bios
<pbjarting> I want new stuff. Would like to fuck up Microsoft
<Kilos> then go with https://system76.com/
<elacheche> pbjarting, http://askubuntu.com/a/236917
<elacheche> pbjarting, You can get a Dell.. They preinstall Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> +1
<Kilos> there is a program called flashrom for linux
<pbjarting> Yes, you can fix Bios but you have to clear CMOS, Cannot do on Laptop. Desktop is no problem
<Kilos> they even fix bricked motherboards
<elacheche> Please STOP :)
<elacheche> We can't talk about BIOS! It's UFI not BIOS..
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yes that too
<pbjarting> Need Win for certain compat reasons. Otherwise hate it.
<elacheche> UFI is not like BIOS.. pbjarting didd you got the new Laptop yet?
<elacheche> pbjarting, You need a preinstalled Win? Becasue if you don't, you can install it on a VM :)
<pbjarting> yes got a Toshiba and Inet took back. No go. Asked if they could guarantee if any Laptop would work. They could not
<elacheche> What is the model of your new laptop?
<pbjarting> sent back with full return from company.
<elacheche> Now you don't have a new laptop?
<pbjarting> using desktop right now and have a working Toshiba with dual boot. Probably will have to got to Mac.
<pbjarting> They do not block Bios as far as I Know. 
<Kilos> can you dual boot a mac with win?
<elacheche> pbjarting, if you can get a mac so you don"t need a win?
<elacheche> pbjarting, it can be more praticla if you can explain your case so we can help you find a good solutioon
<pbjarting> Don't know i you can have dual boot MacOS/WIN but MacOS/Linux dhould work
<Kilos> get the https://system76.com/ pc and run win in vm if you need it
<elacheche> pbjarting, why you need win or osx?? Why you need the dualboot?
<pbjarting> MacOs/WIn will handle applications for cellulars and navigating systems. Linux will not.
<elacheche> Can you be move specific? Can you name the applications?
<pbjarting> You cannot emulate the WIn application in Linux. As soon as we are looking at emulated access to periferals. We are talning about problems.
<pbjarting> Yes, access to Motorola Defy and TomTOm navigators.
<elacheche> I understand now :)
<pbjarting> Does anyone got any experience with dual boot Mac/Linux ?
<pbjarting> Will go away for a while. pls continue writing if you have got any hints.
<elacheche> pbjarting, it's easier to do than some UFI pcs :D You'll have no issues as I know 
<pbjarting> Thanks you help. My e-mail is pbjarting@hotmail.com if you would think abt something else
<pbjarting> Thanks for info abt UFI. An improvement ? Maybe but I do not like secure boot.
<elacheche> pbjarting, it's not that "secure" x)
 * pbjarting slaps pbjarting around a bit with a large fishbot
<pbjarting> just checking functions
<yanis> hello everybody. can you read my msgs?
<yanis> if yes answer please. I have question.
<elacheche_anis> yanis: Hey!
<elacheche_anis> How can I help yanis 
<yanis> I want to create a new loco team in my country algeria. can you guide me how to proceed? 
<pleia2> yanis: I recommend starting with http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dz/
<pleia2> there are some links to a mailing list, wiki, website
<pleia2> may not be active (I haven't checked), but you may find some contacts or other folks interested
<pleia2> looks like they also have a channel: #ubuntu-dz
<yanis> thanks a lot man :)
<mhall119> yanis: if there isn't anyone active in the team anymore, you can be the one to revive it
<mhall119> otherwise, get involved with them and help out
<elacheche_anis> mhall119: pleia2 if yanis came back here tell him to ping me, I know the dz loco ex-leaders so I can hep him reactivate the loco
<elacheche_anis> RIP Ian → https://bits.debian.org/2015/12/mourning-ian-murdock.html
<elacheche_anis> :(
<elacheche_anis> OK, yanis sent a mail.. I'll contact him to makes him contact the ex leaders..
 * elacheche_anis GTG.. Good night :)
<mhall119> thanks elacheche 
<pleia2> he posted to the loco mailing list too
<tsimonq2> RIP Ian Murdock ;(
 * pleia2 nods
 * tsimonq2 actually found out from pleia2's Twitter RT
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and somebody in debian-devel suggested renaming Debian! https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2015/12/msg00446.html
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-31
<elacheche> Morning!
<svij> tsimonq2: oh wow, renaming debian. What a dumb idea (and email…)
<svij> morning elacheche 
<elacheche> Hey svij 
<Kilos> hi svij elacheche 
<Kilos> oh and tsimonq2 and others
<svij> hi Kilos 
<elacheche> Hey Kilos 
<tsimonq2> svij: which is why I was commenting at it's stupidity
<tsimonq2> :P
<svij> tsimonq2: yep
<elacheche> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ elacheche 
<elacheche> Wassup! I thought that I'm alone tonight :)
<tsimonq2> elacheche: nope, I'm here :D
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> tsimonq2: Happy to see someone else interesting in the eudyptula challenge :) I should configure my mail in an other client and send my tasks
<tsimonq2> elacheche: you saw my Tweet? :D
<elacheche> yep :)
<elacheche> tsimonq2: Time to got to bed.. See you later.. Good night LoCo :)
<tsimonq2> night
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-01
<Kilos> morning everyone, hope this is your best year ever
<tsimonq2> Happy New Year!
<Kilos> ty tsimonq2 and the same for you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-02
<wajdlee> hi guys how can we get Ubuntu DVD in Cameroon 
<Kilos> wajdlee download it
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<wajdlee> dear I have it, I am from Syria, but I have a friend in Cameroon and told her about it , and I am searching if there are computer centers where she can get Ubuntu DVD their 
<tsimonq2> wajdlee: chances are, no
<tsimonq2> wajdlee: have her look at this: https://system76.com/
<wajdlee> thanks 
<elacheche> wajdlee hey!
<elacheche> We have a project called #ubuntu-africa, it's to group all Africain LoCos in one palace.. You can join and ask there.. BTW, Kilos is the initiator of that!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-03
<Kilos> morning loco peeps
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> o/ tsimonq2 
<Guest29980> I want to take the 10 windows and put ubuntu 15:10
<wxl> Guest29980: so download an image, burn it to some media, plug it in, reboot, and install away!
<Guest29980> thank you so much
<wxl> np
